# 5.7 - Strange behavior of Lens Corrections sliders



## Dominique_R (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello,



I was used to use, in particular, the  Vertical slider in the Lens Corrections module of Lightroom to correct  for converging verticals in architecture photography.


Now, the effect of this slider is to somehow stretch the image vertically, but doesn't correct the perspective like it used to.


Far  as I know, no settings have been changed. Rotate slider works fine, but  Horizontal slider also has this strange "stretching" effect.


I'd be grateful if anyone can tell me what caused this bizarre change, and how to end it.


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi Dominique, welcome to the forum!  Sorry for the delay replying.

The vertical slider hasn't changed in a long time, that I remember.   Any idea how long ago you think it worked differently?  If you have a particular image in mind, let me have a link to it and I'll go back and try it in older versions for you.


----------



## Dominique_R (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you Victoria. I noticed it suddenly as I was working on some pictures 2-3 weeks ago. I already had used the latest version 5.7 wihtout noticing this problem, but maybe I had not had to use this control, I don't remember. What is for sure is that it now doesn't work like its equivalent in Photoshop, for example, as I've tested repeatedly. As I said, it looks like some modifier key has been pressed to change the behavior of this slider, but of course none has.

I cannot give you any link to any specific picture unfortunately, because what you need to see is the actual control in action, and the kind of deformation it causes...

Do you think some fluke during installation of the new version, or of any other update, might have caused this?

Of course I can always refrain from using that control in Lightroom and, when needed, apply it later, when in Photoshop, but it's still quite strange and I would have liked to get to the bottom of it. Thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not surprised it doesn't work like the Photoshop version. There are notable differences in the way perspective/lens corrections behave in each program, based on the kind of edits you need to do in each in program.


----------



## Dominique_R (Dec 14, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I'm not surprised it doesn't work like the Photoshop version. There are notable differences in the way perspective/lens corrections behave in each program, based on the kind of edits you need to do in each in program.



I understand that, Victoria. What is more puzzling in this case is that the perspective correction control in Lightroom DID work very much like the one in Photoshop (after all, there aren't so many wats to correct for converging verticals, are there?)... until it started to behave quite differently.

Therefore, I guess my question is, Is anyone aware of any such change implemented with version 5.7?


----------

